# Dishwasher



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

If the pump on a dish washer gets clogged and can not drain, the water I know will build up inside the washer. My question is when this happens just how much water can the seal on the door hold back?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

One cycle.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Mmm, would explain all the water under the kitchen tiles and all the black rotted wood under the dish washer. 

Why cant people stop using something when it breaks?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

That is one of those "Tree falls in the woods" questions.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

The reason I say one cycle is because I have had a call for that before. They weren't rinsing their dishes off before putting them in the washer. All that food had stopped up the pump, the customer noticed it when she went to unload. She called and I came out and shop vacced the water and food particles out. Good to go.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I had pulled the pump and cleaned it out on the last call there. I noticed that the peel and stick tiles were a bit lose. We went there today to do some work and found that the entire kitchen floor beneath the tile was wet. Must have been leaking for quite some time.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

What if it had a new door seal and someone ran 10 cycles without opening the door?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds like it, some people let things go like that hoping they fix themselves, lol and that's when it gets nasty


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

SlickRick said:


> What if it had a new door seal and someone ran 10 cycles without opening the door?


Sounds like a "Myth Buster" question, I'd be willing to try it on somebody elses washer, haha


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

SlickRick said:


> What if it had a new door seal and someone ran 10 cycles without opening the door?


Wet feet


----------



## Pipe Dreams (Feb 10, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> What if it had a new door seal and someone ran 10 cycles without opening the door?


A lot of the newer machines have a built in flood protection that wont allow the machine to fill past a certain level. The seal isn't really watertight it's meant more a a splash guard so once the water reaches the top of the pan at the bottom it would overflow.


----------

